# Caribbean Cruise Questions...



## Anathema

Last fall my wife talked me into booking an Eastern Caribbean cruise to celebrate our fifth wedding anniversary this coming July. We are doing this with another couple who are also first time cruisers.

For those who don’t know me, I hate to travel and have no interest in visiting foreign countries; so my intent is to spend my time aboard the ship after we make our initial stop in San Juan PR. 

What should I be looking to do to pass the time aboard ship while my wife and the other couple are out galavanting? Any suggestions on things to see or avoid? We are on one of the Celebrity brand cruises if thst makes a difference.


----------



## OldLady

Anathema said:


> Last fall my wife talked me into booking an Eastern Caribbean cruise to celebrate our fifth wedding anniversary this coming July. We are doing this with another couple who are also first time cruisers.
> 
> For those who don’t know me, I hate to travel and have no interest in visiting foreign countries; so my intent is to spend my time aboard the ship after we make our initial stop in San Juan PR.
> 
> What should I be looking to do to pass the time aboard ship while my wife and the other couple are out galavanting? Any suggestions on things to see or avoid? We are on one of the Celebrity brand cruises if thst makes a difference.


I think you'll get bored.  You can always hang out by the pool drinking mojitos.  There is always the gym and the spa--a massage and time in the sauna is super relaxing and energizing, but you need to make an appointment--don't put it off.
There are sometimes little special interest groups that have a class.  There might be a cooking class by the head chef or something like that.  The cruise I was on had nothing very interesting.  I would have loved to have more information about the places we were visiting.

If you take the cruise tours, you will not be lost or have to rub elbows with the natives.  It's totally Americanized and harmless.


----------



## TNHarley

You even make a cruise sound miserable.


----------



## Natural Citizen

Anathema said:


> What should I be looking to do to pass the time aboard ship while my wife and the other couple are out galavanting?



That little red head behind the bar.


----------



## Natural Citizen

My better half and I decided last night we're gonna do it all in one shot, get married, have vacation, honeymoon, etc on one of those Sandals Resort all-inclusive deals. 16 days. Just haven't decided which Island we wanna go to yet.

I was just kiding about the red head behind the bar, cruises are fun, you'll find something to do, guaranteed.


----------



## Mr Natural

Stay home.


----------



## Mr Natural

Natural Citizen said:


> My better half and I decided last night we're gonna do it all in one shot, get married, have vacation, honeymoon, etc on one of those Sandals Resort all-inclusive deals. 16 days. Just haven't decided which Island we wanna go to yet.
> 
> I was just kiding about the red head behind the bar, cruises are fun, *you'll find something to do, guaranteed.*



Assuming he likes to do things.


----------



## Anathema

Mr Clean said:


> Stay home.



Not an option. Tickets are already paid for and non-refundable. Had to pay for a passport too. Ugh.


----------



## Anathema

OldLady said:


> I think you'll get bored.  You can always hang out by the pool drinking mojitos.  There is always the gym and the spa--a massage and time in the sauna is super relaxing and energizing, but you need to make an appointment--don't put it off.
> There are sometimes little special interest groups that have a class.  There might be a cooking class by the head chef or something like that.  The cruise I was on had nothing very interesting.  I would have loved to have more information about the places we were visiting.
> 
> If you take the cruise tours, you will not be lost or have to rub elbows with the natives.  It's totally Americanized and harmless.



Thanks for the information. I’m sure I’ll spend some time by the pool, spa and gym. I was more wondering if there were other activities for people not going ashore. I’ll have to check it out once we get aboard ship.


----------



## Anathema

Mr Clean said:


> Assuming he likes to do things.



That depends on what the things are. If nothing else I’ll have my Kindle with me so I won’t get too bored. I can also spend the time improving on my semi-pro status taking extended midday naps.


----------



## Manonthestreet

If St Thomas is on the itinerary I would accompany her unless you trust her not to buy the diamond dealers out.


----------



## Anathema

Manonthestreet said:


> If St Thomas is on the itinerary I would accompany her unless you trust her not to buy the diamond dealers out.



She’s got $500 spending money for the trip. I think we do St Croix rather than St Thomas but I could be wrong.


----------



## Toro

Anathema said:


> Last fall my wife talked me into booking an Eastern Caribbean cruise to celebrate our fifth wedding anniversary this coming July. We are doing this with another couple who are also first time cruisers.
> 
> For those who don’t know me, I hate to travel and have no interest in visiting foreign countries; so my intent is to spend my time aboard the ship after we make our initial stop in San Juan PR.
> 
> What should I be looking to do to pass the time aboard ship while my wife and the other couple are out galavanting? Any suggestions on things to see or avoid? We are on one of the Celebrity brand cruises if thst makes a difference.



Drink. 

Don’t hold back!


----------



## Anathema

Toro said:


> Drink.
> 
> Don’t hold back!



I’ve sekected the Premium Non-Alcoholic Drink package, so I’ll definitely be keeping myself hydrated during thst week.


----------



## depotoo

Natural Citizen said:


> My better half and I decided last night we're gonna do it all in one shot, get married, have vacation, honeymoon, etc on one of those Sandals Resort all-inclusive deals. 16 days. Just haven't decided which Island we wanna go to yet.
> 
> I was just kiding about the red head behind the bar, cruises are fun, you'll find something to do, guaranteed.


You will love it and congrats!  Been to Sandals and Beaches a few times.  Awesomeness.


----------



## TNHarley

Hope some cartel member dont start shooting as you leave your friends and wife alone in a foreign country.


----------



## OldLady

Natural Citizen said:


> My better half and I decided last night we're gonna do it all in one shot, get married, have vacation, honeymoon, etc on one of those Sandals Resort all-inclusive deals. 16 days. Just haven't decided which Island we wanna go to yet.
> 
> I was just kiding about the red head behind the bar, cruises are fun, you'll find something to do, guaranteed.


My son did Sandals on his honeymoon.  I think they were in DR.  The resort was fine, he said, but they were disappointed that they didn't get to see any of the country.  As soon as you stepped off the resort, the place was total ghetto and the kids begging and stealing were like blackflies.
Expect to stay on the resort.


----------



## depotoo

We drove through half of Jamaica.  Just stay away from Kingston. Negril and that area was our favorite, loved the cliffs, though we also enjoyed Ocho Rios.  Great thing is you can visit different resorts of theirs on the island and most all is included.





OldLady said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> My better half and I decided last night we're gonna do it all in one shot, get married, have vacation, honeymoon, etc on one of those Sandals Resort all-inclusive deals. 16 days. Just haven't decided which Island we wanna go to yet.
> 
> I was just kiding about the red head behind the bar, cruises are fun, you'll find something to do, guaranteed.
> 
> 
> 
> My son did Sandals on his honeymoon.  I think they were in DR.  The resort was fine, he said, but they were disappointed that they didn't get to see any of the country.  As soon as you stepped off the resort, the place was total ghetto and the kids begging and stealing were like blackflies.
> Expect to stay on the resort.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jarlaxle

TNHarley said:


> You even make a cruise sound miserable.


I'd rather have dental work.


----------



## OldLady

Jarlaxle said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> You even make a cruise sound miserable.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather have dental work.
Click to expand...

It's not THAT bad.  I loved the weather (we went in January) and it was interesting getting a glimpse of a lot of the islands.  Cozumel was my favorite.  Saw Mayan ruins.  Had a really good Mexican lunch and got a cool necklace via barter without even meaning to.  I was in a small shop; the lady was watching me, I guess--when I admired the necklace for awhile, checked the price tag and walked away, the second time I went back to look at it, she offered it to me for less, so I took it.  I wasn't expecting that in a store.


----------



## Anathema

TNHarley said:


> Hope some cartel member dont start shooting as you leave your friends and wife alone in a foreign country.



That would be their mistake for getting off the ship. 

I’m not too concerned. The other gentleman has a very good self-defense background, and is more than smart enough to avoid the non-tourist areas.


----------



## Natural Citizen

depotoo said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> My better half and I decided last night we're gonna do it all in one shot, get married, have vacation, honeymoon, etc on one of those Sandals Resort all-inclusive deals. 16 days. Just haven't decided which Island we wanna go to yet.
> 
> I was just kiding about the red head behind the bar, cruises are fun, you'll find something to do, guaranteed.
> 
> 
> 
> You will love it and congrats!  Been to Sandals and Beaches a few times.  Awesomeness.
Click to expand...


Thanks. Yeah, I'm looking forward to it. We were thinking Aruba, but there's so many different resorts they run, it's hard to choose which one.


----------



## Natural Citizen

depotoo said:


> We drove through half of Jamaica.  Just stay away from Kingston. Negril and that area was our favorite, loved the cliffs, though we also enjoyed Ocho Rios.  Great thing is you can visit different resorts of theirs on the island and most all is included.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> My better half and I decided last night we're gonna do it all in one shot, get married, have vacation, honeymoon, etc on one of those Sandals Resort all-inclusive deals. 16 days. Just haven't decided which Island we wanna go to yet.
> 
> I was just kiding about the red head behind the bar, cruises are fun, you'll find something to do, guaranteed.
> 
> 
> 
> My son did Sandals on his honeymoon.  I think they were in DR.  The resort was fine, he said, but they were disappointed that they didn't get to see any of the country.  As soon as you stepped off the resort, the place was total ghetto and the kids begging and stealing were like blackflies.
> Expect to stay on the resort.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


My old neighbor went to the Negril one. He said the same thing about Kingston. Ha.


----------



## candycorn

Anathema said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you'll get bored.  You can always hang out by the pool drinking mojitos.  There is always the gym and the spa--a massage and time in the sauna is super relaxing and energizing, but you need to make an appointment--don't put it off.
> There are sometimes little special interest groups that have a class.  There might be a cooking class by the head chef or something like that.  The cruise I was on had nothing very interesting.  I would have loved to have more information about the places we were visiting.
> 
> If you take the cruise tours, you will not be lost or have to rub elbows with the natives.  It's totally Americanized and harmless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the information. I’m sure I’ll spend some time by the pool, spa and gym. I was more wondering if there were other activities for people not going ashore. I’ll have to check it out once we get aboard ship.
Click to expand...


What ship?

Different ships offer different amenities.

Movie theaters, tequila/wine tastings, spa sessions, casinos.  Water slides and classes as well.  Stage shows...

Often the best time to visit the top amenities is on port days and embarkation days; less crowded.

One hidden gem I have discovered is called the “card room” on some vessels.  Usually there are some board games there.  I was feeling a little queasy one time when we docked at Roatan.  I stayed on board the Liberty of the Seas and got involved in a great game of cribbage with some total strangers.  Very relaxing.

On some ships, there is an app where you can order food/drinks anywhere on the boat.


----------



## Anathema

candycorn said:


> What ship?
> 
> Different ships offer different amenities.
> 
> Movie theaters, tequila/wine tastings, spa sessions, casinos.  Water slides and classes as well.  Stage shows...
> 
> Often the best time to visit the top amenities is on port days and embarkation days; less crowded.
> 
> One hidden gem I have discovered is called the “card room” on some vessels.  Usually there are some board games there.  I was feeling a little queasy one time when we docked at Roatan.  I stayed on board the Liberty of the Seas and got involved in a great game of cribbage with some total strangers.  Very relaxing.
> 
> On some ships, there is an app where you can order food/drinks anywhere on the boat.



Celebrity Cruise Lines - Equinox. None of the cruising people I know have ever been on it.


----------



## candycorn

Anathema said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What ship?
> 
> Different ships offer different amenities.
> 
> Movie theaters, tequila/wine tastings, spa sessions, casinos.  Water slides and classes as well.  Stage shows...
> 
> Often the best time to visit the top amenities is on port days and embarkation days; less crowded.
> 
> One hidden gem I have discovered is called the “card room” on some vessels.  Usually there are some board games there.  I was feeling a little queasy one time when we docked at Roatan.  I stayed on board the Liberty of the Seas and got involved in a great game of cribbage with some total strangers.  Very relaxing.
> 
> On some ships, there is an app where you can order food/drinks anywhere on the boat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celebrity Cruise Lines - Equinox. None of the cruising people I know have ever been on it.
Click to expand...


The link below shows what type of activities take place on a port day.  Hope it helps.

http://www.beyondships2.com/uploads/8/2/4/5/8245255/cel_eq_port.pdf


----------



## Anathema

candycorn said:


> The link below shows what type of activities take place on a port day.  Hope it helps.
> 
> http://www.beyondships2.com/uploads/8/2/4/5/8245255/cel_eq_port.pdf



Thanks. It does help. I was also able to find some other info online. I should be able to find enough things to fill my time with a little effort.


----------



## candycorn

Anathema said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The link below shows what type of activities take place on a port day.  Hope it helps.
> 
> http://www.beyondships2.com/uploads/8/2/4/5/8245255/cel_eq_port.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. It does help. I was also able to find some other info online. I should be able to find enough things to fill my time with a little effort.
Click to expand...


I’m a cruise nut.  Hope you have a good time


----------



## Manonthestreet

If ya hit St Lucia grab me a bottle of


----------



## Wry Catcher

Anathema said:


> Last fall my wife talked me into booking an Eastern Caribbean cruise to celebrate our fifth wedding anniversary this coming July. We are doing this with another couple who are also first time cruisers.
> 
> For those who don’t know me, I hate to travel and have no interest in visiting foreign countries; so my intent is to spend my time aboard the ship after we make our initial stop in San Juan PR.
> 
> What should I be looking to do to pass the time aboard ship while my wife and the other couple are out galavanting? Any suggestions on things to see or avoid? We are on one of the Celebrity brand cruises if thst makes a difference.



Oh have some fun.  Put on a MAGA hat and have a T Shirt made with trump's picture on the front, and "Keep America White" on the back; then walk the streets of San Juan.

Don't worry, bring some paper towel rolls to share with the natives, they'll appreciate the gesture.


----------



## Anathema

candycorn said:


> I’m a cruise nut.  Hope you have a good time



Thanks for the info. I’m sure it’ll be a good time. Just gotta finalize the air travel, passports and a couple other small things in the next week.


----------



## rightwinger

Anathema said:


> Last fall my wife talked me into booking an Eastern Caribbean cruise to celebrate our fifth wedding anniversary this coming July. We are doing this with another couple who are also first time cruisers.
> 
> For those who don’t know me, I hate to travel and have no interest in visiting foreign countries; so my intent is to spend my time aboard the ship after we make our initial stop in San Juan PR.
> 
> What should I be looking to do to pass the time aboard ship while my wife and the other couple are out galavanting? Any suggestions on things to see or avoid? We are on one of the Celebrity brand cruises if thst makes a difference.


Too bad for you
Many of those islands are beautiful to visit

But if you insist on being an a-hole, you will have the pool and hot tubs to yourselves. But I suspect you hate that also

Restaurants are open, so you can always eat

They may show a movie during the day, maybe Bingo
Casino will be closed


----------



## Uncensored2008

Anathema said:


> Last fall my wife talked me into booking an Eastern Caribbean cruise to celebrate our fifth wedding anniversary this coming July. We are doing this with another couple who are also first time cruisers.
> 
> For those who don’t know me, I hate to travel and have no interest in visiting foreign countries; so my intent is to spend my time aboard the ship after we make our initial stop in San Juan PR.
> 
> What should I be looking to do to pass the time aboard ship while my wife and the other couple are out galavanting? Any suggestions on things to see or avoid? We are on one of the Celebrity brand cruises if thst makes a difference.



You'll have no trouble passing the time. There is ALWAYS something to do, shows, the pools, activities.

Remember that on most cruise lines you can order as many dinners as you like, so if you want steak and lobster, order one of each.


----------



## rightwinger

OldLady said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> You even make a cruise sound miserable.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather have dental work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not THAT bad.  I loved the weather (we went in January) and it was interesting getting a glimpse of a lot of the islands.  Cozumel was my favorite.  Saw Mayan ruins.  Had a really good Mexican lunch and got a cool necklace via barter without even meaning to.  I was in a small shop; the lady was watching me, I guess--when I admired the necklace for awhile, checked the price tag and walked away, the second time I went back to look at it, she offered it to me for less, so I took it.  I wasn't expecting that in a store.
Click to expand...

She played you


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

OldLady said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> My better half and I decided last night we're gonna do it all in one shot, get married, have vacation, honeymoon, etc on one of those Sandals Resort all-inclusive deals. 16 days. Just haven't decided which Island we wanna go to yet.
> 
> I was just kiding about the red head behind the bar, cruises are fun, you'll find something to do, guaranteed.
> 
> 
> 
> My son did Sandals on his honeymoon.  I think they were in DR.  The resort was fine, he said, but they were disappointed that they didn't get to see any of the country.  As soon as you stepped off the resort, the place was total ghetto and the kids begging and stealing were like blackflies.
> Expect to stay on the resort.
Click to expand...


  I wont stay in an all inclusive. You might as well vacation in Florida.
When we go to Jamaica we stay at small boutique resorts,these being our two favorites.

Catcha....
catcha falling star jamaica pics - Google Search

   And our favorite...
Escape


----------



## Anathema

Wry Catcher said:


> Oh have some fun.  Put on a MAGA hat and have a T Shirt made with trump's picture on the front, and "Keep America White" on the back; then walk the streets of San Juan..



How about an NRA hat and a “Sons of the Revolutions” T-shirt... it shows the Don’t Tread on Me, Confederate, and Molon Labae flags under the aforementioned text. Will that work?


----------



## Anathema

Uncensored2008 said:


> You'll have no trouble passing the time. There is ALWAYS something to do, shows, the pools, activities.
> 
> Remember that on most cruise lines you can order as many dinners as you like, so if you want steak and lobster, order one of each.



I’ll have to check that dinner thing out; though no lobster for me; I’m not dying on a cruise ship, thank you very much.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Anathema said:


> Last fall my wife talked me into booking an Eastern Caribbean cruise to celebrate our fifth wedding anniversary this coming July. We are doing this with another couple who are also first time cruisers.
> 
> For those who don’t know me, I hate to travel and have no interest in visiting foreign countries; so my intent is to spend my time aboard the ship after we make our initial stop in San Juan PR.
> 
> What should I be looking to do to pass the time aboard ship while my wife and the other couple are out galavanting? Any suggestions on things to see or avoid? We are on one of the Celebrity brand cruises if thst makes a difference.


You are one negative dude. Have fun, explore and see things you’ve never seen.


----------



## Flopper

Anathema said:


> Last fall my wife talked me into booking an Eastern Caribbean cruise to celebrate our fifth wedding anniversary this coming July. We are doing this with another couple who are also first time cruisers.
> 
> For those who don’t know me, I hate to travel and have no interest in visiting foreign countries; so my intent is to spend my time aboard the ship after we make our initial stop in San Juan PR.
> 
> What should I be looking to do to pass the time aboard ship while my wife and the other couple are out galavanting? Any suggestions on things to see or avoid? We are on one of the Celebrity brand cruises if thst makes a difference.


If you want to spend all your time on ship, there is usually a movie theater that's good for a few hours plus there are usually a few activities such as bingo or some other group participation entertainment. You could always get on WiFI and connect to USMB and tell us how terrible these places are.  

If I were you, I would take one of the tours of the area in each port because there's not a lot to do on ship while in port.  I've found Celebrity tours are comfortable, informative, and at times a lot of fun.  Also meal service when in port is not as good as when you are at sea.  If you arrive at your destination in the morning most people leave the ship early and as many tours are only 2 to 4 hours most people will be back on board long before the ship sails so it will start to liven up hours before sailing.  I've stayed on board at ports and it's kind of depressing. Even if you just walk off ship, take a few pictures and wander around a bit, you will it enjoy it must more.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Natural Citizen said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We drove through half of Jamaica.  Just stay away from Kingston. Negril and that area was our favorite, loved the cliffs, though we also enjoyed Ocho Rios.  Great thing is you can visit different resorts of theirs on the island and most all is included.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> My better half and I decided last night we're gonna do it all in one shot, get married, have vacation, honeymoon, etc on one of those Sandals Resort all-inclusive deals. 16 days. Just haven't decided which Island we wanna go to yet.
> 
> I was just kiding about the red head behind the bar, cruises are fun, you'll find something to do, guaranteed.
> 
> 
> 
> My son did Sandals on his honeymoon.  I think they were in DR.  The resort was fine, he said, but they were disappointed that they didn't get to see any of the country.  As soon as you stepped off the resort, the place was total ghetto and the kids begging and stealing were like blackflies.
> Expect to stay on the resort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My old neighbor went to the Negril one. He said the same thing about Kingston. Ha.
Click to expand...


   True dat!
We go all over Negril. Hang out in da bush with the Rasta and their weed crops.
  Go visit the schools and bring them supplies. Good friends with Kevin the bartender at Catcha Falling Star,we go up to his place in the hills and eat at the restaurant he and his wife run. KICK ASS curried goat!!!


----------



## Anathema

Weatherman2020 said:


> You are one negative dude. Have fun, explore and see things you’ve never seen.



Yes I am one negative dude. Fun isn’t something I seek out. Very little of what I want to see in the world is outside the USA. None is in the Caribbean.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Anathema said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh have some fun.  Put on a MAGA hat and have a T Shirt made with trump's picture on the front, and "Keep America White" on the back; then walk the streets of San Juan..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about an NRA hat and a “Sons of the Revolutions” T-shirt... it shows the Don’t Tread on Me, Confederate, and Molon Labae flags under the aforementioned text. Will that work?
Click to expand...


Whatever sinks your boat is fine with me.  As an ugly American I suspect anything you wear or do or say will be sufficient to insult the American citizens who reside in P.R.


----------



## Anathema

Flopper said:


> If you want to spend all your time on ship, there is usually a movie theater that's good for a few hours plus there are usually a few activities such as bingo or some other group participation entertainment. You could always get on WiFI and connect to USMB and tell us how terrible these places are.
> 
> If I were you, I would take one of the tours of the area in each port because there's not a lot to do on ship while in port.  I've found Celebrity tours are comfortable, informative, and at times a lot of fun.  Also meal service when in port is not as good as when you are at sea.  If you arrive at your destination in the morning most people leave the ship early and as many tours are only 2 to 4 hours most people will be back on board long before the ship sails so it will start to liven up hours before sailing.  I've stayed on board at ports and it's kind of depressing. Even if you just walk off ship, take a few pictures and wander around a bit, you will it enjoy it must more.



We are getting the WiFi package since my wife will want to post 6,000,000 photos on Facebook every night.

I might walk to the end of the gangway then back onboard, but it won’t be more than thst. It’s as much for the safety,l and mental health of the locals as my own. I AM thst grumpy, unpleasant Anerican that most foreigners don’t enjoy being around


----------



## WheelieAddict

Enjoy yourself bud.


----------



## Flopper

Anathema said:


> Last fall my wife talked me into booking an Eastern Caribbean cruise to celebrate our fifth wedding anniversary this coming July. We are doing this with another couple who are also first time cruisers.
> 
> For those who don’t know me, I hate to travel and have no interest in visiting foreign countries; so my intent is to spend my time aboard the ship after we make our initial stop in San Juan PR.
> 
> What should I be looking to do to pass the time aboard ship while my wife and the other couple are out galavanting? Any suggestions on things to see or avoid? We are on one of the Celebrity brand cruises if thst makes a difference.


What islands are you going to?  I've been to many of them.  There is a huge amount of information on the Internet if you take the time to look.  You'll find information and recommendations about restaurants and entertainment on the ship and even reviews and pictures of the individual cabins.  People discuss things to see and do.  Since most ships today are huge it's a good idea to learn as much as you can about the ship before you go.  If you're cruising just a week, you'll spend most of the time exploring the ship and finding out what's there.  All the ships have casinos and they are a great places to lose your money really fast.  I have never won money on board.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Anathema said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are one negative dude. Have fun, explore and see things you’ve never seen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I am one negative dude. Fun isn’t something I seek out. Very little of what I want to see in the world is outside the USA. None is in the Caribbean.
Click to expand...

See a doctor. You’re Abby Normal.


----------



## Anathema

Wry Catcher said:


> Whatever sinks your boat is fine with me.  As an ugly American I suspect anything you wear or do or say will be sufficient to insult the American citizens who reside in P.R.



I actually like San Juan and Puerto Rican’s. Hell, I married one. I just have little to no use for people unwilling or unable to take care of themselves.


----------



## rightwinger

Anathema said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are one negative dude. Have fun, explore and see things you’ve never seen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I am one negative dude. Fun isn’t something I seek out. Very little of what I want to see in the world is outside the USA. None is in the Caribbean.
Click to expand...

I guess you’ll show them!


----------



## rightwinger

Anathema said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever sinks your boat is fine with me.  As an ugly American I suspect anything you wear or do or say will be sufficient to insult the American citizens who reside in P.R.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually like San Juan and Puerto Rican’s. Hell, I married one. I just have little to no use for people unwilling or unable to take care of themselves.
Click to expand...

Moro Castle is cool, so is Old Town San Juan

Short walk from the piers


----------



## Anathema

rightwinger said:


> I guess you’ll show them!



Not about that. I’m not here to insult anyone, but I’m not gonna spend my time somewhere I’m not going to enjoy.


----------



## Flopper

OldLady said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> My better half and I decided last night we're gonna do it all in one shot, get married, have vacation, honeymoon, etc on one of those Sandals Resort all-inclusive deals. 16 days. Just haven't decided which Island we wanna go to yet.
> 
> I was just kiding about the red head behind the bar, cruises are fun, you'll find something to do, guaranteed.
> 
> 
> 
> My son did Sandals on his honeymoon.  I think they were in DR.  The resort was fine, he said, but they were disappointed that they didn't get to see any of the country.  As soon as you stepped off the resort, the place was total ghetto and the kids begging and stealing were like blackflies.
> Expect to stay on the resort.
Click to expand...

Unfortunately, that's the way it is on a number islands.  So you buy an all inclusive vacation in a walled compound with a beautiful beach and the resort brings the entertainment, food, and tours to you.  I've stayed in Kingston, and I'll would never do it again.


----------



## Anathema

rightwinger said:


> El Moro Castle is cool, so is Old Town San Juan
> 
> Short walk from the piers



Yep. Great food too. We spent a day there while visiting my wife’s family down there a couple years ago. That’s the one stop wher we will spend the day exploring.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Anathema said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you’ll show them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not about that. I’m not here to insult anyone, but I’m not gonna spend my time somewhere I’m not going to enjoy.
Click to expand...

There’s no place in the world I don’t want to see or go back to. 19 nations, God willing 190 more.


----------



## Anathema

Flopper said:


> What islands are you going to?  I've been to many of them.  There is a huge amount of information on the Internet if you take the time to look.  You'll find information and recommendations about restaurants and entertainment on the ship and even reviews and pictures of the individual cabins.  People discuss things to see and do.  Since most ships today are huge it's a good idea to learn as much as you can about the ship before you go.  If you're cruising just a week, you'll spend most of the time exploring the ship and finding out what's there.  All the ships have casinos and they are a great places to lose your money really fast.  I have never won money on board.



Puerto Rico, St Thomas, Punta Cana, Dominican Republic, and Bahamas plus two days at sea. 

I found some info on the onboard ammenities earlier tonight. I’ll keep searching and try to get some more info from AAA, who we used to book the cruise.


----------



## Anathema

Weatherman2020 said:


> There’s no place in the world I don’t want to see or go back to. 19 nations, God willing 190 more.



Great goal. Good luck with that. I’m still working on about 20 of the 50 US States I need to get to.


----------



## Flopper

Anathema said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to spend all your time on ship, there is usually a movie theater that's good for a few hours plus there are usually a few activities such as bingo or some other group participation entertainment. You could always get on WiFI and connect to USMB and tell us how terrible these places are.
> 
> If I were you, I would take one of the tours of the area in each port because there's not a lot to do on ship while in port.  I've found Celebrity tours are comfortable, informative, and at times a lot of fun.  Also meal service when in port is not as good as when you are at sea.  If you arrive at your destination in the morning most people leave the ship early and as many tours are only 2 to 4 hours most people will be back on board long before the ship sails so it will start to liven up hours before sailing.  I've stayed on board at ports and it's kind of depressing. Even if you just walk off ship, take a few pictures and wander around a bit, you will it enjoy it must more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are getting the WiFi package since my wife will want to post 6,000,000 photos on Facebook every night.
> 
> I might walk to the end of the gangway then back onboard, but it won’t be more than thst. It’s as much for the safety,l and mental health of the locals as my own. I AM thst grumpy, unpleasant Anerican that most foreigners don’t enjoy being around
Click to expand...

Believe me, these foreigners will greet you with open arms because they live off the tourist trade.  It's usually very safe in the area around the big ships.  However, there usually are a lot of street vendors and people selling tours. If you decide to take a tour, I would arrange it on board.  It might be a bit more money but they will delivery what they advertise and you'll get  back on board on time.


----------



## rightwinger

Anathema said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you’ll show them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not about that. I’m not here to insult anyone, but I’m not gonna spend my time somewhere I’m not going to enjoy.
Click to expand...

What is not to enjoy about sitting on a beach on a tropical island with Chrystal blue waters ?


----------



## Flopper

Anathema said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> What islands are you going to?  I've been to many of them.  There is a huge amount of information on the Internet if you take the time to look.  You'll find information and recommendations about restaurants and entertainment on the ship and even reviews and pictures of the individual cabins.  People discuss things to see and do.  Since most ships today are huge it's a good idea to learn as much as you can about the ship before you go.  If you're cruising just a week, you'll spend most of the time exploring the ship and finding out what's there.  All the ships have casinos and they are a great places to lose your money really fast.  I have never won money on board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puerto Rico, St Thomas, Punta Cana, Dominican Republic, and Bahamas plus two days at sea.
> 
> I found some info on the onboard ammenities earlier tonight. I’ll keep searching and try to get some more info from AAA, who we used to book the cruise.
Click to expand...

I personally didn't like San Juan that much.  It was just too crowed and too American.  St. Thomas is the place to shop.  Your wife will probably love it.  Mine maxed out a credit card there.  I don't remember any great bargains.  One standout at St. Thomas is taking a cab or tour up the mountain.  It doesn't take long and the view from the top, you'll will never forget.


----------



## Flopper

Anathema said:


> Last fall my wife talked me into booking an Eastern Caribbean cruise to celebrate our fifth wedding anniversary this coming July. We are doing this with another couple who are also first time cruisers.
> 
> For those who don’t know me, I hate to travel and have no interest in visiting foreign countries; so my intent is to spend my time aboard the ship after we make our initial stop in San Juan PR.
> 
> What should I be looking to do to pass the time aboard ship while my wife and the other couple are out galavanting? Any suggestions on things to see or avoid? We are on one of the Celebrity brand cruises if thst makes a difference.


One more tip.  If you have a tenancy to get sea sick,  I would ask my doctor for a prescription for some Scopolamine Transdermal patches. Believe me, spending most of your time on ship throwing up while your cruise mates are out eating and drinking is torture.  The patches work a lot better than Dramamine/


----------



## 22lcidw

Anathema said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you’ll show them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not about that. I’m not here to insult anyone, but I’m not gonna spend my time somewhere I’m not going to enjoy.
Click to expand...

You do what you enjoy. I have taken several cruises from Florida all of them 3 to 5 days and trying to find bargains. All with Carnival or Royal Caribbean. Celebrity may be a bit higher in cost. If you do not like the ports for excursions you may be able to walk off the ship for a couple of hours and visit the stores close by or if there is a beach right there. Remember this. When you are at a port. Many people are off the ship and you get to use more of the ship for your self. The weather is warm and you sit and drink watching the sites go by on the ship can be relaxing. I do not know you. Carnival is a more economical cruise line and Royal is slightly more expensive then them but you can find good deals for future considerations. Under the North American Agreement for tourists you do not need a passport. You do need an original birth certificate to replace it. If you like to drink and relax there are other options. And 3 day cruises are more likely to be party because they are nearer to the weekends. Nassau and Cozumel are stops that are near mandatory in their cruise destinations. Is Celebrity more subdued as being relaxed to party? I do not know where you are from. So coming from a distance is a consideration. Study it and look it up. For the ships you can get for value. Including cabins.  Different times of the year reduces prices or maximizes prices. Enjoy your cruise.


----------



## Anathema

Flopper said:


> One more tip.  If you have a tenancy to get sea sick,  I would ask my doctor for a prescription for some Scopolamine Transdermal patches. Believe me, spending most of your time on ship throwing up while your cruise mates are out eating and drinking is torture.  The patches work a lot better than Dramamine/



Thanks. I might do that. Never been onboard a boat that large or long. Never had an issue on small boats out fishing, but I might look to bring  something just in case.


----------



## Anathema

rightwinger said:


> What is not to enjoy about sitting on a beach on a tropical island with Chrystal blue waters ?



Nothing, if that’s your thing. It’s not always my thing. Especially in places where I don’t necessarily feel safe and secure.


----------



## depotoo

Anathema said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is not to enjoy about sitting on a beach on a tropical island with Chrystal blue waters ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing, if that’s your thing. It’s not always my thing. Especially in places where I don’t necessarily feel safe and secure.
Click to expand...

St Thomas you should feel safe and secure, also the Bahamas, where the ship docks.


----------



## Natural Citizen

Anathema said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is not to enjoy about sitting on a beach on a tropical island with Chrystal blue waters ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing, if that’s your thing. It’s not always my thing. Especially in places where I don’t necessarily feel safe and secure.
Click to expand...


Be sure to use hand sanitizer. And boost your immune system before you leave, eat good in the days or weeks prior to the trip. Trust me, Anathema. Just do it.


----------



## Flopper

Anathema said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is not to enjoy about sitting on a beach on a tropical island with Chrystal blue waters ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing, if that’s your thing. It’s not always my thing. Especially in places where I don’t necessarily feel safe and secure.
Click to expand...

Crime is high on a number of islands but tourist are rarely targeted.  Cruise ship day trippers are safer than in most US large cities.  I doubt you're going be immersing yourself in the culture so you should be just fine.  Cruise ship lines bypass ports where there is any real danger which is a huge economic impact on the community and usually brings swift action by the police.  Princess and Holland American both dropped Mazatlan on the Mexican west coast due to crime.  I think they have since added it back to their itinerary.


----------



## OldLady

Anathema said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> One more tip.  If you have a tenancy to get sea sick,  I would ask my doctor for a prescription for some Scopolamine Transdermal patches. Believe me, spending most of your time on ship throwing up while your cruise mates are out eating and drinking is torture.  The patches work a lot better than Dramamine/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I might do that. Never been onboard a boat that large or long. Never had an issue on small boats out fishing, but I might look to bring  something just in case.
Click to expand...

Yes, do it.  I insisted on the patch and I slapped it right on as soon as I got on board, even though the doctor INSISTED I would not need it and probably I didn't.  There was only one morning I could even feel the ship rolling.

It was my once in a lifetime chance to see a bit of the world and I was not taking any chances.  The patch doesn't make you groggy like the pills.  I completely forgot I had it on.  Wear it for insurance.


----------



## Flopper

OldLady said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> One more tip.  If you have a tenancy to get sea sick,  I would ask my doctor for a prescription for some Scopolamine Transdermal patches. Believe me, spending most of your time on ship throwing up while your cruise mates are out eating and drinking is torture.  The patches work a lot better than Dramamine/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I might do that. Never been onboard a boat that large or long. Never had an issue on small boats out fishing, but I might look to bring  something just in case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, do it.  I insisted on the patch and I slapped it right on as soon as I got on board, even though the doctor INSISTED I would not need it and probably I didn't.  There was only one morning I could even feel the ship rolling.
> 
> It was my once in a lifetime chance to see a bit of the world and I was not taking any chances.  The patch doesn't make you groggy like the pills.  I completely forgot I had it on.  Wear it for insurance.
Click to expand...

I have used them on every cruise because on a 7 day or longer cruise, it's impossible to predict the seas accurately.  And believe me, being sea sick for a week or longer is miserable and you will wish you were home a thousand times.


----------



## OldLady

When I went on my cruise, I was curious about the casino--I had never been in one.  The only thing I knew was what I'd seen in movies--one armed bandits and roulette wheels.  So I get in the ship's casino and all the slots are electronic like an arcade game and you have to buy an EBT card to play it.  I tried asking a casino attendant how to use the machine, because it has a bunch of buttons and I was pretty confused.  He was a young kid, gave me a dirty look, spent about 25 very impatient seconds showing me how to get started and then he bolted.

So I played along for awhile; put in $20 to start.  I thought I was getting the hang of it but had no idea if I was winning or losing, so I hit this button to see my balance and instead all of these frickin tokens started pouring out of the bottom of the machine and I had nothing to put them in and they were spilling onto the floor and they kept on coming...
Someone playing near me took pity and brought me a plastic container and pointed to where I was supposed to take them to cash them in.  I won $80.

It would have been a lot more fun if I'd KNOWN I was winning $80, though.

Moral of the story:  If you've never been to a casino before, have a friend take you to one BEFORE going on the ship.


----------



## Flopper

OldLady said:


> When I went on my cruise, I was curious about the casino--I had never been in one.  The only thing I knew was what I'd seen in movies--one armed bandits and roulette wheels.  So I get in the ship's casino and all the slots are electronic like an arcade game and you have to buy an EBT card to play it.  I tried asking a casino attendant how to use the machine, because it has a bunch of buttons and I was pretty confused.  He was a young kid, gave me a dirty look, spent about 25 very impatient seconds showing me how to get started and then he bolted.
> 
> So I played along for awhile; put in $20 to start.  I thought I was getting the hang of it but had no idea if I was winning or losing, so I hit this button to see my balance and instead all of these frickin tokens started pouring out of the bottom of the machine and I had nothing to put them in and they were spilling onto the floor and they kept on coming...
> Someone playing near me took pity and brought me a plastic container and pointed to where I was supposed to take them to cash them in.  I won $80.
> 
> It would have been a lot more fun if I'd KNOWN I was winning $80, though.
> 
> Moral of the story:  If you've never been to a casino before, have a friend take you to one BEFORE going on the ship.


Ship casinos have a captive audience and they certainly take advantage of it.  They are usually only open when you are well out to sea.  If you have absolutely nothing to do and don't mind losing some money they can be fun just don't expect to win.


----------



## OldLady

Flopper said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I went on my cruise, I was curious about the casino--I had never been in one.  The only thing I knew was what I'd seen in movies--one armed bandits and roulette wheels.  So I get in the ship's casino and all the slots are electronic like an arcade game and you have to buy an EBT card to play it.  I tried asking a casino attendant how to use the machine, because it has a bunch of buttons and I was pretty confused.  He was a young kid, gave me a dirty look, spent about 25 very impatient seconds showing me how to get started and then he bolted.
> 
> So I played along for awhile; put in $20 to start.  I thought I was getting the hang of it but had no idea if I was winning or losing, so I hit this button to see my balance and instead all of these frickin tokens started pouring out of the bottom of the machine and I had nothing to put them in and they were spilling onto the floor and they kept on coming...
> Someone playing near me took pity and brought me a plastic container and pointed to where I was supposed to take them to cash them in.  I won $80.
> 
> It would have been a lot more fun if I'd KNOWN I was winning $80, though.
> 
> Moral of the story:  If you've never been to a casino before, have a friend take you to one BEFORE going on the ship.
> 
> 
> 
> Ship casinos have a captive audience and they certainly take advantage of it.  They are usually only open when you are well out to sea.  If you have absolutely nothing to do and don't mind losing some money they can be fun just don't expect to win.
Click to expand...

I won.


----------



## rightwinger

OldLady said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I went on my cruise, I was curious about the casino--I had never been in one.  The only thing I knew was what I'd seen in movies--one armed bandits and roulette wheels.  So I get in the ship's casino and all the slots are electronic like an arcade game and you have to buy an EBT card to play it.  I tried asking a casino attendant how to use the machine, because it has a bunch of buttons and I was pretty confused.  He was a young kid, gave me a dirty look, spent about 25 very impatient seconds showing me how to get started and then he bolted.
> 
> So I played along for awhile; put in $20 to start.  I thought I was getting the hang of it but had no idea if I was winning or losing, so I hit this button to see my balance and instead all of these frickin tokens started pouring out of the bottom of the machine and I had nothing to put them in and they were spilling onto the floor and they kept on coming...
> Someone playing near me took pity and brought me a plastic container and pointed to where I was supposed to take them to cash them in.  I won $80.
> 
> It would have been a lot more fun if I'd KNOWN I was winning $80, though.
> 
> Moral of the story:  If you've never been to a casino before, have a friend take you to one BEFORE going on the ship.
> 
> 
> 
> Ship casinos have a captive audience and they certainly take advantage of it.  They are usually only open when you are well out to sea.  If you have absolutely nothing to do and don't mind losing some money they can be fun just don't expect to win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I won.
Click to expand...

I've been on ten cruises and never won at the casino
It just a question of how quickly they take my money


----------



## Flopper

rightwinger said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I went on my cruise, I was curious about the casino--I had never been in one.  The only thing I knew was what I'd seen in movies--one armed bandits and roulette wheels.  So I get in the ship's casino and all the slots are electronic like an arcade game and you have to buy an EBT card to play it.  I tried asking a casino attendant how to use the machine, because it has a bunch of buttons and I was pretty confused.  He was a young kid, gave me a dirty look, spent about 25 very impatient seconds showing me how to get started and then he bolted.
> 
> So I played along for awhile; put in $20 to start.  I thought I was getting the hang of it but had no idea if I was winning or losing, so I hit this button to see my balance and instead all of these frickin tokens started pouring out of the bottom of the machine and I had nothing to put them in and they were spilling onto the floor and they kept on coming...
> Someone playing near me took pity and brought me a plastic container and pointed to where I was supposed to take them to cash them in.  I won $80.
> 
> It would have been a lot more fun if I'd KNOWN I was winning $80, though.
> 
> Moral of the story:  If you've never been to a casino before, have a friend take you to one BEFORE going on the ship.
> 
> 
> 
> Ship casinos have a captive audience and they certainly take advantage of it.  They are usually only open when you are well out to sea.  If you have absolutely nothing to do and don't mind losing some money they can be fun just don't expect to win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been on ten cruises and never won at the casino
> It just a question of how quickly they take my money
Click to expand...

They say casinos love a winner, so they must hate me.  Never once have I walked out of a ship casino with more than I entered.


----------



## rightwinger

Flopper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I went on my cruise, I was curious about the casino--I had never been in one.  The only thing I knew was what I'd seen in movies--one armed bandits and roulette wheels.  So I get in the ship's casino and all the slots are electronic like an arcade game and you have to buy an EBT card to play it.  I tried asking a casino attendant how to use the machine, because it has a bunch of buttons and I was pretty confused.  He was a young kid, gave me a dirty look, spent about 25 very impatient seconds showing me how to get started and then he bolted.
> 
> So I played along for awhile; put in $20 to start.  I thought I was getting the hang of it but had no idea if I was winning or losing, so I hit this button to see my balance and instead all of these frickin tokens started pouring out of the bottom of the machine and I had nothing to put them in and they were spilling onto the floor and they kept on coming...
> Someone playing near me took pity and brought me a plastic container and pointed to where I was supposed to take them to cash them in.  I won $80.
> 
> It would have been a lot more fun if I'd KNOWN I was winning $80, though.
> 
> Moral of the story:  If you've never been to a casino before, have a friend take you to one BEFORE going on the ship.
> 
> 
> 
> Ship casinos have a captive audience and they certainly take advantage of it.  They are usually only open when you are well out to sea.  If you have absolutely nothing to do and don't mind losing some money they can be fun just don't expect to win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been on ten cruises and never won at the casino
> It just a question of how quickly they take my money
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They say casinos love a winner, so they must hate me.  Never once have I walked out of a ship casino with more than I entered.
Click to expand...

I have won at land based casinos

But I walk away as soon as I get ahead


----------



## Flopper

rightwinger said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I went on my cruise, I was curious about the casino--I had never been in one.  The only thing I knew was what I'd seen in movies--one armed bandits and roulette wheels.  So I get in the ship's casino and all the slots are electronic like an arcade game and you have to buy an EBT card to play it.  I tried asking a casino attendant how to use the machine, because it has a bunch of buttons and I was pretty confused.  He was a young kid, gave me a dirty look, spent about 25 very impatient seconds showing me how to get started and then he bolted.
> 
> So I played along for awhile; put in $20 to start.  I thought I was getting the hang of it but had no idea if I was winning or losing, so I hit this button to see my balance and instead all of these frickin tokens started pouring out of the bottom of the machine and I had nothing to put them in and they were spilling onto the floor and they kept on coming...
> Someone playing near me took pity and brought me a plastic container and pointed to where I was supposed to take them to cash them in.  I won $80.
> 
> It would have been a lot more fun if I'd KNOWN I was winning $80, though.
> 
> Moral of the story:  If you've never been to a casino before, have a friend take you to one BEFORE going on the ship.
> 
> 
> 
> Ship casinos have a captive audience and they certainly take advantage of it.  They are usually only open when you are well out to sea.  If you have absolutely nothing to do and don't mind losing some money they can be fun just don't expect to win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been on ten cruises and never won at the casino
> It just a question of how quickly they take my money
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They say casinos love a winner, so they must hate me.  Never once have I walked out of a ship casino with more than I entered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have won at land based casinos
> 
> But I walk away as soon as I get ahead
Click to expand...

That's a different ballgame.  They have competition.


----------



## OldLady

On our cruise, the push to buy jewelry was huge.  They had seminars about it every day and showed where you could buy this and that type of gemstones where we were docking.  I wasn't in the market, but in Cozumel, they also had duty free shops where we stopped and I could buy booze and chocolate cheap.  The ship had a rule about not bringing booze on board, and they really do check your bags when you come back on, so I didn't buy any liquor, but I got some good Godiva.

Our ship didn't make a single stop where Anathema is stopping, so I can't be much help in talking him off the boat.  Seems a shame to waste the opportunity, though.


----------



## Andylusion

Anathema said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stay home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not an option. Tickets are already paid for and non-refundable. Had to pay for a passport too. Ugh.
Click to expand...


You are making a cruise sounds like the worst thing ever.  I sure hope that G-d forbid I get married, that my spouse doesn't talk like this about something I want to do.

I wish you the best.  Hope it works out.... 0.o
(I've never said that about a cruise before)


----------



## Anathema

depotoo said:


> St Thomas you should feel safe and secure, also the Bahamas, where the ship docks.



St Thomas maybe, since it’s a US Territory but anywhere that the US Constitution isn’t in effect will be a hard “NO”. I’m sure it’s fine but I don’t take chances if I do t have to.


----------



## Anathema

Natural Citizen said:


> Be sure to use hand sanitizer. And boost your immune system before you leave, eat good in the days or weeks prior to the trip. Trust me, Anathema. Just do it.



Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Anathema

Flopper said:


> MCrime is high on a number of islands but tourist are rarely targeted.  Cruise ship day trippers are safer than in most US large cities.  I doubt you're going be immersing yourself in the culture so you should be just fine...



I’m actually more concerned about having to instruct others in my culture and socuety rather than the other way around.


----------



## Anathema

OldLady said:


> Moral of the story:  If you've never been to a casino before, have a friend take you to one BEFORE going on the ship.



Not an issue... My grandfather taught me about gambling... Anybtine I think of doing it, I take out a $5 bill, light it on fire and thst cures my desire to gamble.


----------



## rightwinger

Anathema said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> St Thomas you should feel safe and secure, also the Bahamas, where the ship docks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> St Thomas maybe, since it’s a US Territory but anywhere that the US Constitution isn’t in effect will be a hard “NO”. I’m sure it’s fine but I don’t take chances if I do t have to.
Click to expand...

St Thomas is nice, good shopping for liquor and high end items if you are into it
You can take the ferry over to St Johns which is a nice ride


----------



## Anathema

Andylusion said:


> You are making a cruise sounds like the worst thing ever.  I sure hope that G-d forbid I get married, that my spouse doesn't talk like this about something I want to do.



I don’t like people. I don’t like to travel. I have no use for foreigners or their lands. What the Hell is there for ME on this trip? Except a multiple- thousand dollar bill to be paid?


----------



## petro

rightwinger said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you’ll show them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not about that. I’m not here to insult anyone, but I’m not gonna spend my time somewhere I’m not going to enjoy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is not to enjoy about sitting on a beach on a tropical island with Chrystal blue waters ?
Click to expand...

Like this?

Not a ship person as I like to explore by car and foot.
We stayed in the US and drove Florida Keys a few weeks ago.
85 degrees when it is -10 at home is a winner no matter where you go.


----------



## Mr Natural

Anathema said:


> I don’t like people. I don’t like to travel. I have no use for foreigners or their lands. What the Hell is there for ME on this trip? Except a multiple- thousand dollar bill to be paid?



The food is great and plentiful.


----------



## petro

Anathema said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are making a cruise sounds like the worst thing ever.  I sure hope that G-d forbid I get married, that my spouse doesn't talk like this about something I want to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t like people. I don’t like to travel. I have no use for foreigners or their lands. What the Hell is there for ME on this trip? Except a multiple- thousand dollar bill to be paid?
Click to expand...

Making your wife happy? 
Should know by now the cost for that is infinite.


----------



## Anathema

Mr Clean said:


> The food is great and plentiful.



That will be one good thing. I made sure to get the premium non-alcoholic drink package.


----------



## Anathema

petro said:


> Making your wife happy?



True. I just hope she realizes that our 2020 vacation will be planned by me. Far less expensive and more to my tastes.


----------



## depotoo

We have!





Flopper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I went on my cruise, I was curious about the casino--I had never been in one.  The only thing I knew was what I'd seen in movies--one armed bandits and roulette wheels.  So I get in the ship's casino and all the slots are electronic like an arcade game and you have to buy an EBT card to play it.  I tried asking a casino attendant how to use the machine, because it has a bunch of buttons and I was pretty confused.  He was a young kid, gave me a dirty look, spent about 25 very impatient seconds showing me how to get started and then he bolted.
> 
> So I played along for awhile; put in $20 to start.  I thought I was getting the hang of it but had no idea if I was winning or losing, so I hit this button to see my balance and instead all of these frickin tokens started pouring out of the bottom of the machine and I had nothing to put them in and they were spilling onto the floor and they kept on coming...
> Someone playing near me took pity and brought me a plastic container and pointed to where I was supposed to take them to cash them in.  I won $80.
> 
> It would have been a lot more fun if I'd KNOWN I was winning $80, though.
> 
> Moral of the story:  If you've never been to a casino before, have a friend take you to one BEFORE going on the ship.
> 
> 
> 
> Ship casinos have a captive audience and they certainly take advantage of it.  They are usually only open when you are well out to sea.  If you have absolutely nothing to do and don't mind losing some money they can be fun just don't expect to win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been on ten cruises and never won at the casino
> It just a question of how quickly they take my money
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They say casinos love a winner, so they must hate me.  Never once have I walked out of a ship casino with more than I entered.
Click to expand...


----------



## depotoo

You sound like Mr. Grump Bucket.  
Maybe why the wife has another couple going?  Lol





Anathema said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are making a cruise sounds like the worst thing ever.  I sure hope that G-d forbid I get married, that my spouse doesn't talk like this about something I want to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t like people. I don’t like to travel. I have no use for foreigners or their lands. What the Hell is there for ME on this trip? Except a multiple- thousand dollar bill to be paid?
Click to expand...


----------



## Anathema

depotoo said:


> You sound like Mr. Grump Bucket.
> Maybe why the wife has another couple going



I’m the one who suggested the other couple, and picked them. Otherwise she was gonna end up sequestered aboard ship with me.


----------



## rightwinger

Anathema said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> The food is great and plentiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That will be one good thing. I made sure to get the premium non-alcoholic drink package.
Click to expand...

Try some of the specialty restaurants
Worth the extra bucks


----------



## depotoo

Anathema said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You sound like Mr. Grump Bucket.
> Maybe why the wife has another couple going
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m the one who suggested the other couple, and picked them. Otherwise she was gonna end up sequestered aboard ship with me.
Click to expand...

You may be grumpy, but at least you have a heart...or were you worried she’d give you a hard time if she couldn’t go roam?  Lol


----------



## Anathema

rightwinger said:


> Try some of the specialty restaurants. Worth the extra bucks



We will take that into consideration. Thanks.


----------



## Mr Natural

rightwinger said:


> Try some of the specialty restaurants
> Worth the extra bucks



I’ve been on two cruises.

I packed on five pounds on each.


----------



## Anathema

depotoo said:


> You may be grumpy, but at least you have a heart...or were you worried she’d give you a hard time if she couldn’t go roam?  Lol



A little bit of each. We never had a big honeymoon and our only major vacation was a trip to PR with her parents in 2013. Between my homebody is, our finances, medical issues, etc... we just don’t get out often. This is my way of trying to correct some of that... and she’d be impossible to live with after more than 48 hours cooped up aboard ship.


----------



## skye

I have only been on one cruise and I got a horrible stomach virus , lasted for weeks and weeks.You see how people are always getting sick when they go on cruises?

Also, personally, just the fact you have  to face the same people day in and day out all the time.......well.....it's a bit claustrophobic for me. 

But that's my personal opinion.

I know many people love cruises!


----------



## Natural Citizen

It's nice to hang outside on the balcony and watch the waves and whatnot. You just never know what's gonna pop out of where.


----------



## Natural Citizen

skye said:


> I have only been on one cruise and I got a horrible stomach virus , lasted for weeks and weeks.You see how people are always getting sick when they go on cruises?
> 
> Also, personally, just the fact you have  to face the same people day in and day out all the time.......well.....it's a bit claustrophobic for me.
> 
> But that's my personal opinion.
> 
> I know many people love cruises!



Exactly. That's why I mentioned about boosting his immune system before going. And using hand sanitizer all the time.


----------



## Andylusion

Anathema said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are making a cruise sounds like the worst thing ever.  I sure hope that G-d forbid I get married, that my spouse doesn't talk like this about something I want to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t like people. I don’t like to travel. I have no use for foreigners or their lands. What the Hell is there for ME on this trip? Except a multiple- thousand dollar bill to be paid?
Click to expand...


Here's a thought.....  just a thought.... I'm not trying to judge or step on your toes....

How about you intentionally go and enjoy this trip with your wife, and intentional have a good time....... for the sake of your wife who has spent however many long years of her life, putting up with you?

How about you don't go into this trip with an "I'm the only one that matters and I hate paying for something other people enjoy" attitude?

Just a thought.   

It's just an idea.   That's all.


----------



## Flopper

OldLady said:


> On our cruise, the push to buy jewelry was huge.  They had seminars about it every day and showed where you could buy this and that type of gemstones where we were docking.  I wasn't in the market, but in Cozumel, they also had duty free shops where we stopped and I could buy booze and chocolate cheap.  The ship had a rule about not bringing booze on board, and they really do check your bags when you come back on, so I didn't buy any liquor, but I got some good Godiva.
> 
> Our ship didn't make a single stop where Anathema is stopping, so I can't be much help in talking him off the boat.  Seems a shame to waste the opportunity, though.


I bought both booze and other items in port for the purpose of bringing them through customs.  I checked ahead of time as to how I might do that and still obey the ship and rules of customs.  It was very simple.  They just said save sales receipts and keep the booze capped.  I don't know if all cruise lines do this.

The cruises, I have been on in the last 5 years have had merchants selling jewelry and/or art works on board.  They had auctions and special sales and sessions about what was being offered.  I never bought anything so I don't know if they were offering bargains or rip offs.


----------



## Flopper

Anathema said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> St Thomas you should feel safe and secure, also the Bahamas, where the ship docks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> St Thomas maybe, since it’s a US Territory but anywhere that the US Constitution isn’t in effect will be a hard “NO”. I’m sure it’s fine but I don’t take chances if I do t have to.
Click to expand...

The biggest chance you take on a cruise is falling down and hurting your self, going off your diet, or forgetting your meds, certainly not being attacked by the natives.


----------



## Anathema

Andylusion said:


> How about you intentionally go and enjoy this trip with your wife, and intentional have a good time....... for the sake of your wife who has spent however many long years of her life, putting up with you?
> 
> How about you don't go into this trip with an "I'm the only one that matters and I hate paying for something other people enjoy" attitude?



I’m not the type of person who does “fun”. My wife has a hard enough time getting me to go out to restaurants, theaters and entertainment venues I’m not already familiar with. I’m the guy who demands a table with my back to a wall and a view of the door in a restaurant. I am THAT guy.

So even agreeing to go on the trip, which will require two flights and an overnight hotel stay is a major concession for me. Especially since I have to go unarmed for the entire trip.

Most of the time she’s happy with my security-first attitude because of her PTSD. This is one case where it works against her/us.

Hopefully I’ll be able to have a decent time while she truly enjoys it. So long as she enjoys herself, I’ll be fine.


----------



## initforme

Go explore other places.  There's a whole world out there.  See life beyond our borders.  Learn.


----------



## Flopper

Anathema said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are making a cruise sounds like the worst thing ever.  I sure hope that G-d forbid I get married, that my spouse doesn't talk like this about something I want to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t like people. I don’t like to travel. I have no use for foreigners or their lands. What the Hell is there for ME on this trip? Except a multiple- thousand dollar bill to be paid?
Click to expand...

Probably nothing, just making sure that your party has a good time since you have decided that you will not should be your priority. I have gone on trips with people like you that don't want to be there.  Some of them make sure no one has a good time and other are good sports and see to it that they don't detract from the enjoyment of others.

If you every go on another cruise, I suggest Alaska.  It's beautiful.  There's lot's of things to see and do and you never have to put foot on foreign soil or contend with all those brown people speaking foreign languages and eating strange food.


----------



## Flopper

initforme said:


> Go explore other places.  There's a whole world out there.  See life beyond our borders.  Learn.


One thing I found very interesting is tours of the ship.  Depending on the vessel, they take you to the pilot room and explain how they control the ship and navigate and show you the engine room.  It's really is impressive.

I enjoy taking to the crew.  Most of them speak English.  I have fond memories of long conversations around midnight with bartenders from Indonesia and Italy.  Cruises are like all travel.  It's what you make it.


----------



## OldLady

rightwinger said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> The food is great and plentiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That will be one good thing. I made sure to get the premium non-alcoholic drink package.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try some of the specialty restaurants
> Worth the extra bucks
Click to expand...

The buffets and the dinners in the formal dining room were fine, but the best meals I had were in the specialty restaurants.  You DO have to make reservations, though.


----------



## OldLady

Flopper said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> On our cruise, the push to buy jewelry was huge.  They had seminars about it every day and showed where you could buy this and that type of gemstones where we were docking.  I wasn't in the market, but in Cozumel, they also had duty free shops where we stopped and I could buy booze and chocolate cheap.  The ship had a rule about not bringing booze on board, and they really do check your bags when you come back on, so I didn't buy any liquor, but I got some good Godiva.
> 
> Our ship didn't make a single stop where Anathema is stopping, so I can't be much help in talking him off the boat.  Seems a shame to waste the opportunity, though.
> 
> 
> 
> I bought both booze and other items in port for the purpose of bringing them through customs.  I checked ahead of time as to how I might do that and still obey the ship and rules of customs.  It was very simple.  They just said save sales receipts and keep the booze capped.  I don't know if all cruise lines do this.
> 
> The cruises, I have been on in the last 5 years have had merchants selling jewelry and/or art works on board.  They had auctions and special sales and sessions about what was being offered.  I never bought anything so I don't know if they were offering bargains or rip offs.
Click to expand...

The thing I liked least about the cruise was the constant pressure to buy something.  I had plenty of spending money set aside, but what they were pushing wasn't what I was interested in. Everywhere I turned, it was like an infomercial. And even the ICE CREAM aboard ship wasn't free.  The day I went to the spa, as I was having my facial, the guy was trying to sell me the whole line of skin products.  By that point (it was the end of the trip) I snapped that I wasn't going to buy any of the products, so he could quit the spiel.  That shut him up (sulkily), but so much for being relaxing.  I'm not sure if all the cruise lines are like that; I'd have preferred one that wasn't.


----------



## rightwinger

OldLady said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> On our cruise, the push to buy jewelry was huge.  They had seminars about it every day and showed where you could buy this and that type of gemstones where we were docking.  I wasn't in the market, but in Cozumel, they also had duty free shops where we stopped and I could buy booze and chocolate cheap.  The ship had a rule about not bringing booze on board, and they really do check your bags when you come back on, so I didn't buy any liquor, but I got some good Godiva.
> 
> Our ship didn't make a single stop where Anathema is stopping, so I can't be much help in talking him off the boat.  Seems a shame to waste the opportunity, though.
> 
> 
> 
> I bought both booze and other items in port for the purpose of bringing them through customs.  I checked ahead of time as to how I might do that and still obey the ship and rules of customs.  It was very simple.  They just said save sales receipts and keep the booze capped.  I don't know if all cruise lines do this.
> 
> The cruises, I have been on in the last 5 years have had merchants selling jewelry and/or art works on board.  They had auctions and special sales and sessions about what was being offered.  I never bought anything so I don't know if they were offering bargains or rip offs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The thing I liked least about the cruise was the constant pressure to buy something.  I had plenty of spending money set aside, but what they were pushing wasn't what I was interested in. Everywhere I turned, it was like an infomercial. And even the ICE CREAM aboard ship wasn't free.  The day I went to the spa, as I was having my facial, the guy was trying to sell me the whole line of skin products.  By that point (it was the end of the trip) I snapped that I wasn't going to buy any of the products, so he could quit the spiel.  That shut him up (sulkily), but so much for being relaxing.  I'm not sure if all the cruise lines are like that; I'd have preferred one that wasn't.
Click to expand...

Cruise Lines compete by offering cut rate prices that you can't pass by. They make their money off of drinks, gambling, excursions, photos and whatever else they can upsell

Look at your bill at the end of the cruise and it is as high as what you initially paid for the cruise


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

Anathema said:


> Last fall my wife talked me into booking an Eastern Caribbean cruise to celebrate our fifth wedding anniversary this coming July. We are doing this with another couple who are also first time cruisers.
> 
> For those who don’t know me, I hate to travel and have no interest in visiting foreign countries; so my intent is to spend my time aboard the ship after we make our initial stop in San Juan PR.
> 
> What should I be looking to do to pass the time aboard ship while my wife and the other couple are out galavanting? Any suggestions on things to see or avoid? We are on one of the Celebrity brand cruises if thst makes a difference.



Don't bring banana's on the ship.


----------



## OldLady

rightwinger said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> On our cruise, the push to buy jewelry was huge.  They had seminars about it every day and showed where you could buy this and that type of gemstones where we were docking.  I wasn't in the market, but in Cozumel, they also had duty free shops where we stopped and I could buy booze and chocolate cheap.  The ship had a rule about not bringing booze on board, and they really do check your bags when you come back on, so I didn't buy any liquor, but I got some good Godiva.
> 
> Our ship didn't make a single stop where Anathema is stopping, so I can't be much help in talking him off the boat.  Seems a shame to waste the opportunity, though.
> 
> 
> 
> I bought both booze and other items in port for the purpose of bringing them through customs.  I checked ahead of time as to how I might do that and still obey the ship and rules of customs.  It was very simple.  They just said save sales receipts and keep the booze capped.  I don't know if all cruise lines do this.
> 
> The cruises, I have been on in the last 5 years have had merchants selling jewelry and/or art works on board.  They had auctions and special sales and sessions about what was being offered.  I never bought anything so I don't know if they were offering bargains or rip offs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The thing I liked least about the cruise was the constant pressure to buy something.  I had plenty of spending money set aside, but what they were pushing wasn't what I was interested in. Everywhere I turned, it was like an infomercial. And even the ICE CREAM aboard ship wasn't free.  The day I went to the spa, as I was having my facial, the guy was trying to sell me the whole line of skin products.  By that point (it was the end of the trip) I snapped that I wasn't going to buy any of the products, so he could quit the spiel.  That shut him up (sulkily), but so much for being relaxing.  I'm not sure if all the cruise lines are like that; I'd have preferred one that wasn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cruise Lines compete by offering cut rate prices that you can't pass by. They make their money off of drinks, gambling, excursions, photos and whatever else they can upsell
> 
> Look at your bill at the end of the cruise and it is as high as what you initially paid for the cruise
Click to expand...

I loved the little guy who was my cabin attendant or whatever you call it.  I wake up really early--can't help it, even on vacation, and when I'm on vacation, as soon as my eyes open at 5:30 a.m., I am awake.  Don't want to miss a minute.  The breakfast buffet didn't open 'til 7, and I was seriously worried about getting my coffee at the ungodly hour I wake up.  Another traveler said not to worry--just call room service.  That first morning I was really hesitant and not at all sure it would work, but I did call and there he came, toting a tray with a carafe of coffee and the fixings, big smile on his face as if it wasn't 5:30 a.m.  No problem.

He was wonderful, always.  I left him a big tip at the end of the cruise and did not begrudge it.


----------



## rightwinger

OldLady said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> On our cruise, the push to buy jewelry was huge.  They had seminars about it every day and showed where you could buy this and that type of gemstones where we were docking.  I wasn't in the market, but in Cozumel, they also had duty free shops where we stopped and I could buy booze and chocolate cheap.  The ship had a rule about not bringing booze on board, and they really do check your bags when you come back on, so I didn't buy any liquor, but I got some good Godiva.
> 
> Our ship didn't make a single stop where Anathema is stopping, so I can't be much help in talking him off the boat.  Seems a shame to waste the opportunity, though.
> 
> 
> 
> I bought both booze and other items in port for the purpose of bringing them through customs.  I checked ahead of time as to how I might do that and still obey the ship and rules of customs.  It was very simple.  They just said save sales receipts and keep the booze capped.  I don't know if all cruise lines do this.
> 
> The cruises, I have been on in the last 5 years have had merchants selling jewelry and/or art works on board.  They had auctions and special sales and sessions about what was being offered.  I never bought anything so I don't know if they were offering bargains or rip offs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The thing I liked least about the cruise was the constant pressure to buy something.  I had plenty of spending money set aside, but what they were pushing wasn't what I was interested in. Everywhere I turned, it was like an infomercial. And even the ICE CREAM aboard ship wasn't free.  The day I went to the spa, as I was having my facial, the guy was trying to sell me the whole line of skin products.  By that point (it was the end of the trip) I snapped that I wasn't going to buy any of the products, so he could quit the spiel.  That shut him up (sulkily), but so much for being relaxing.  I'm not sure if all the cruise lines are like that; I'd have preferred one that wasn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cruise Lines compete by offering cut rate prices that you can't pass by. They make their money off of drinks, gambling, excursions, photos and whatever else they can upsell
> 
> Look at your bill at the end of the cruise and it is as high as what you initially paid for the cruise
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I loved the little guy who was my cabin attendant or whatever you call it.  I wake up really early--can't help it, even on vacation, and when I'm on vacation, as soon as my eyes open at 5:30 a.m., I am awake.  Don't want to miss a minute.  The breakfast buffet didn't open 'til 7, and I was seriously worried about getting my coffee at the ungodly hour I wake up.  Another traveler said not to worry--just call room service.  That first morning I was really hesitant and not at all sure it would work, but I did call and there he came, toting a tray with a carafe of coffee and the fixings, big smile on his face as if it wasn't 5:30 a.m.  No problem.
> 
> He was wonderful, always.  I left him a big tip at the end of the cruise and did not begrudge it.
Click to expand...

I had never ordered room service in my life

But once we tried it on the cruise, it was great. We loved early morning coffee on the balcony looking out over the ocean


----------



## OldLady

rightwinger said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> On our cruise, the push to buy jewelry was huge.  They had seminars about it every day and showed where you could buy this and that type of gemstones where we were docking.  I wasn't in the market, but in Cozumel, they also had duty free shops where we stopped and I could buy booze and chocolate cheap.  The ship had a rule about not bringing booze on board, and they really do check your bags when you come back on, so I didn't buy any liquor, but I got some good Godiva.
> 
> Our ship didn't make a single stop where Anathema is stopping, so I can't be much help in talking him off the boat.  Seems a shame to waste the opportunity, though.
> 
> 
> 
> I bought both booze and other items in port for the purpose of bringing them through customs.  I checked ahead of time as to how I might do that and still obey the ship and rules of customs.  It was very simple.  They just said save sales receipts and keep the booze capped.  I don't know if all cruise lines do this.
> 
> The cruises, I have been on in the last 5 years have had merchants selling jewelry and/or art works on board.  They had auctions and special sales and sessions about what was being offered.  I never bought anything so I don't know if they were offering bargains or rip offs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The thing I liked least about the cruise was the constant pressure to buy something.  I had plenty of spending money set aside, but what they were pushing wasn't what I was interested in. Everywhere I turned, it was like an infomercial. And even the ICE CREAM aboard ship wasn't free.  The day I went to the spa, as I was having my facial, the guy was trying to sell me the whole line of skin products.  By that point (it was the end of the trip) I snapped that I wasn't going to buy any of the products, so he could quit the spiel.  That shut him up (sulkily), but so much for being relaxing.  I'm not sure if all the cruise lines are like that; I'd have preferred one that wasn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cruise Lines compete by offering cut rate prices that you can't pass by. They make their money off of drinks, gambling, excursions, photos and whatever else they can upsell
> 
> Look at your bill at the end of the cruise and it is as high as what you initially paid for the cruise
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I loved the little guy who was my cabin attendant or whatever you call it.  I wake up really early--can't help it, even on vacation, and when I'm on vacation, as soon as my eyes open at 5:30 a.m., I am awake.  Don't want to miss a minute.  The breakfast buffet didn't open 'til 7, and I was seriously worried about getting my coffee at the ungodly hour I wake up.  Another traveler said not to worry--just call room service.  That first morning I was really hesitant and not at all sure it would work, but I did call and there he came, toting a tray with a carafe of coffee and the fixings, big smile on his face as if it wasn't 5:30 a.m.  No problem.
> 
> He was wonderful, always.  I left him a big tip at the end of the cruise and did not begrudge it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had never ordered room service in my life
> 
> But once we tried it on the cruise, it was great. We loved early morning coffee on the balcony looking out over the ocean
Click to expand...

I am not a water baby, and I live by the ocean, so looking out over the water was no big deal, except that I did like it when in all four directions, all I could see was sea.  Made me feel like one of my old sea captain ancestors.
I was gone 7 days and except for one cloudy morning with drizzle, which had burned off by 1 p.m., it was absolutely perfect weather of around 80-ish and sunny.  Now THAT in itself is worth the bucks when you live in Maine and it's January.  When I flew out of Bangor, it was minus 15.


----------



## Flopper

OldLady said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> The food is great and plentiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That will be one good thing. I made sure to get the premium non-alcoholic drink package.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try some of the specialty restaurants
> Worth the extra bucks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The buffets and the dinners in the formal dining room were fine, but the best meals I had were in the specialty restaurants.  You DO have to make reservations, though.
Click to expand...

I agree.  The premium restaurants serve the best meals but they usually have a per person charge.  However, even with additional charges  it's a bargain compared to what the charge would have been on land.

Most cruise lines offer reserved seating in their main dinning room(s), typically 1st or 2nd seating or you can have a dine at leisure plan which you can eat anywhere anytime.  Most people sign up for the dine at your leisure plan.  However, many cruise lines allow you to effectively do both.  You do this by signing for 1st or 2nd seating in the main dinning so you always have a reservation but if you want to eat elsewhere you can by just letting them know ahead of time.  I always signup for 2nd seating in the main dinning then I check other restaurants.  If I find one I prefer, I cancel my second seating reservation.


----------

